# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Sports >  Championnat du monde de ski  St-Moritz 2017

## lper

Bonjour,

je voulais juste dire un grand BRAVO  tous ces skieurs qui mettent leur vie en jeu dans ces preuves de coupe du monde et qui nous offrent un spectacle(en tout cas pour moi) impressionnant !
Et puis encore un petit coup de gueule contre ces mdias qui ont enterr trs vite en dbut de cette semaine l'quipe de France  cause de 0 mdailles !
Les commentaires comme par hasard ont chang depuis les deux titres. 
Je salue le 24heures, journal suisse, qui ce matin montre en premire page Tessa Worley(qui selon franceinfo  LARGEMENT domin l'amricaine :8O: (c'est vrai que 34centimes de seconde c'est norme ::aie:: )) de la mme manire qu'ils avaient mis leur skieur Luca Aerni, un norme plaisir de voir ce fair-play chez nos amis helvtes chez qui le sport n'a pas de frontires !

----------


## lper

Encore un skieur qui dcde sur les pistes, David Poisson, il avait 35 ans, rip. ::calim2::

----------


## lper

La liste s'allonge hlas avec un jeune skieur allemand de 17 ans, Max Burkhart qui se tue sur la piste  l'entrainement au Canada.

----------

